# Bianchi Folgore 1948



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2018)

At least that's what I think it is. Serial numbers seem to be a little confusing on these but this one matches up to the catalog pretty well except for the guard which I believe must have been an optional accessory. I always wanted a vintage Bianchi in Celeste with the Cambio Corsa drive train and when this one showed up I had to make the deal. Thanks to @juvela for advice prior to purchase. I'm not sure if I'm going to leave the guards (chain and mud) on it or make it more race looking. Pedals are on the way and as soon as I can get a decent set of levers, cables, and new tires I'm gonna give this thing a try. To shift you have to let it free wheel, flip the top lever out to release the wheel, and pedal backwards while moving the lower lever to a new gear. The you pedal forward and lock the top lever back. This is going to be like learning how to drive a clutch for the first time! I would call the paint pretty decent but still an amateur job and they used the wrong decals/stickers. I'll fine tune both the aesthetics and the mechanics to get this one right again. If anyone has a set of period Universal levers I'm in the market--one of these is broke. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2018)

Very cool bike Shawn, really dig these old Bianchis. Gonna make a killer rider!


----------



## Allrounderco (Dec 6, 2018)

So nice! I had a Japanese made Bianchi in the ‘80s. Would love to own a Celeste green one now. I’m not to picky on model and equipment, as I’m presently riding an electro-forged Schwinn lightweight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2018)

1947 catalog page. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow!
I love it!
I wouldn't change a thing.
Congrats!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 6, 2018)

pretty cool, Cambio corsa, pretty seldom seen. I had a pretty rough unknown bike with cambio quite a few years ago. I sold it to an old racer, he got it up an running and would shift would little effort. I'm sure it would take a lot of practice to be fluid. great find, the one I had is the only one I've ever seen in person. I could do without the chain guard, but that's just my taste


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2018)

kccomet said:


> pretty cool, Cambio corsa, pretty seldom seen. I had a pretty rough unknown bike with cambio quite a few years ago. I sold it to an old racer, he got it up an running and would shift would little effort. I'm sure it would take a lot of practice to be fluid. great find, the one I had is the only one I've ever seen in person. I could do without the chain guard, but that's just my taste




Yea I'll probably remove the mudguards and chain guard and go for the corsa look. I already have a restored Bianchi seat on the way and hope to resolve the brake lever situation soon. I learned how to ride a unicycle so learning how to shift this shouldn't be too difficult! V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 8, 2018)

old post with Cambio Corsa action...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/e...speed-with-suicide-shifter.91175/#post-576257

gorgeous bike with even cooler chainset and chain guard


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> old post with Cambio Corsa action...
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/e...speed-with-suicide-shifter.91175/#post-576257
> 
> gorgeous bike with even cooler chainset and chain guard





Thanks and @petritl  has dibs should I ever decide to move it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 8, 2018)

Hot damm thats one good looking bike.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 8, 2018)

Ah! So that's where those levers came from. Seeing that at least one previous owner lived in France, it reinforces my suspicion that that's where they came from.

Pretty bike! I'd keep the mudguards. So very Italian.


----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice score!!!  This has a real "suicide" shift.


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2018)

-----

Headset tip -

In case you have occasion to service the proprietary Bianchi integral headset it requires the use of two horizontal pattern pin tools as made by Park or VAR.

Do not attempt to hold or turn either the adjustable race or the locknut with pump pliers or similar tools, even with cushioning.  This will only gall up the finish, as we can see someone has already done to the locknut knurling in this photo:






The VAR pin tool Nr. 13 is a handy one to have in one's kit as it handles both horizontal and vertical pin holes.  Its pins are made replaceable.













An acceptable alternate tool for adjustable races is the VAR Nr. 78 headset plier.  It jaws a specifically designed not to gall finishes.





---

This headset employs 1/8" balls.

Bearing cups are pressed in to the ends of the head tube.  Their inside diameter is nearly identical to that of the inside of the head tube making them difficult to knock out in the usual manner.  If one has the Campag head cup removal tool, or similar, one can wedge a socket into its open end such that the tines will gain purchase on the edge of the bearing cups for removal.





Beginning sometime in the latter 1950's Campag started offering a headset in this Bianchi pattern.  It is found on Specialissima model cycles of the 1960's era.  Had occasion to service one - smoothest turning headset have ever encountered.

---

FOLGORE is Italian for lightning or thunderbolt.

During the second world war Macchi designed and built a fighter aircraft of this name.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macchi_C.202

-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Headset tip -
> 
> ...





Good info. Thanks to Google translate I am picking up some Italian! When I go the I hand tightened the headset using a rag. Before I actually ride the bike I will invest in the proper tools and make sure it is set up properly. I am currently in the process of tracking down the correct parts and am awaiting some overseas parcels. I may have to throw a set of interim levers on it. I have a deal done on a set of Universal Model 39s but it will be April before the guy can get them to me. If anyone has a set in the meantime I'm interested--spare parts are not a bad thing! V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2018)

-----

Stem binder bolt appears a replacement...as in hardware store.

Would not be surprised if it checks out as fractional.

---

Is the Campag hub barrel marking of the winged wheel variety?

In any event, actual manufacturer was Fratelli Brivio (FB) of Brescia.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/FB.htm

-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 14, 2018)

-----

_Au sujet de la potence -_

Nothing amiss with your excellent researches!  

As you suggested (via PM) the stem does indeed seem to be a product frankish.

Have located three other machines fitted with them, all were of French origin and all were roughly 1950's era.  The firm evidently produced both steel and alloy stems and bars.

Here is one being worn by an Automoto dated by its owner as ~1950.  Appears same model as thine:





Discussion thread on the machine located here:

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=24838&p=268275&hilit=potence+EMR#p268275

1950's era Broune _berceau_ fitted with one is discussed here:

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=38236&p=395181&hilit=potence+EMR#p395181

This Terrort mixte ca. 1950 wears a steel welded E.M.R. stem/bar set:

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=14536&p=165111&hilit=potence+EMR#p165111

---

Since you have established that stem is from a French manufacturer there is a good possibility that it will be of metric/french size, i.e. 21.9 or 22.0mm outside diameter.  The bicycle's Italian dimension steerer is designed for a stem of 22.2mm diameter.

Stem's clamp , if unmodified, is likely to be the 25.0mm size.

Stem's original binder would likely have been produced by ALGI.

---

Plausible stem for the machine would be a steel Ambrosio Champion.    Two alternate makers would be Schierano and Varese.  If alloy preferred Ambrosio did make alloy I-beam pattern stems at least as early as late 1930's.  It was common in this era for sports/road cycles to be fitted with steel stems and alloy bars.

Edit, images added:



















-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Here are what the correct bars and stem for my bike look like. I believe these were made by Ambrosio for Bianchi. The ones shown below are on EBay Italy now for $500--I'll keep what I have until I can find a more modestly price set. Actually I believe I just need the stem and if anyone has one they would sell please contact me. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Dec 15, 2018)

-----

No shortage of outstanding researches on your part Shawn!

Stem looks to be an early or proto Champion, lacking only the more commonly seen "AMBROSIO CHAMPION" markings on the side.    This is the first Champion pattern stem have seen with the flat head binder.  All the other examples have worked with or seen online have had the domed/bullet head binder as seen on the chrome stem posted above.

-----


----------



## Tillerman77 (Jan 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> If anyone has a set of period Universal levers I'm in the market--one of these is broke.




Are you still looking for old Universal levers?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2019)

PM sent--disregard title! V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Jan 11, 2019)

-----

One item which would be plausible for the bicycle is a pair of Gaslo handlebar end caps.

They were produced by _Laboretori Cosmochimici di Milano._

The firm was a sponsor of Gino Bartali in the late 1940's and early 1950's.


























---

Biographical note on Bartali -

during the fascist time he was part of an underground railroad which saved many destined for the final solution.  on training rides he would transport counterfeit documents rolled up inside the seat tube of his machine.

-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I actually rode the bike yesterday and the cambio corsa works great once you get the hang of it. I did learn pretty quickly to be careful though because those levers are awful close to the spokes! Took one time for me to feel them and realized until I get really good I need to cheat and look down. I have a set of placeholder levers on the bike now but have a line on both a set of levers and the Gaslo bar caps.

I removed the mylar decals which were clear coated over. Originally I was just going to match the paint and repaint the seat and down tubes. The paint job was an ok amateur job but I've decided to go ahead and repaint the entire bike. There are probably about 20 shades of celeste so I'm trying to find some good pics of original bikes of the period so I can get the color close.

When I removed the bottom bracket to get the guard bracket off the cup is dated '47 so I was a year off! I bought a bunch of corks and plan on making some brake pads because I already scorched the front rim a bit in the little riding I did the other day. A little sanding and a another coat of varnish and I should be good. Hopefully when Spring comes around I can get it painted, get my brake levers, and have it fully ready.

V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Jan 12, 2019)

-----

Hello Shawn,

Thanks for the update, good to read!  

Gaslo addendum(b) -

Caps were produced both with and without the patent number.  One would think the without to be earlier but have no hard information.  They were also produced marked with the name of the bicycle.  The only ones of this type recalled are those marked "Frejus" & "Legnano" for Emilio Bozzi S.p.A.  Edoardo being such a major marque it seems plausible there may have been Edoardo marked ones as well...














-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

.......


----------



## juvela (Apr 4, 2019)

-----

Hello Once Again Shawn,

It be now the month o' _aprile, _which means the month of _leve per freni di Fratelli Pietra._

Have you been in touch with _il Volpino?_

Any new developments with the refinishing you mentioned?


-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 17, 2019)

-----

Buongiorno Don Shawn,

...thought you might like to see this one...

https://troppebici.wordpress.com/2017/05/29/bianchi-1950-parigi-roubaix/

hope project moving along and that you now have the _leve per freni  di  Don Randolfo_


_-----_


----------

